
Ask HN: Hacker News API Push Notification Example? - antoaravinth
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m trying to learn Progressive web app by building a simple HN application. I&#x27;m wondering whether the firebase HN Api does support push notifications. If so, any such examples would be really great.<p>Thanks.
======
brudgers
You might contact the mods using the |contact| link at the bottom of the page
for insight.

Good luck.

~~~
antoaravinth
Thanks, will definitely drop an email to them.

